# QAD integrate VS Hamskea hunter pro



## Clayfish31 (Apr 26, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with both of these rests?? If so, what is your preference? Pros/Cons??

Thanks


----------



## gurpgork (Dec 13, 2020)

Clayfish31 said:


> Does anyone have experience with both of these rests?? If so, what is your preference? Pros/Cons??
> 
> Thanks


I started off with a QAD HDX. I had trouble timing it with my bow. Fletching would frequently make contact with launcher and send my arrows to hell. The shop that I bought it from, tried as they might, and wasnt able to time it either so that it operated consistently. QAD did replace it, but it still wasnt consistent. I replaced it with Hamskea Hybrid Hunter Pro w/microtune. For the extra few bucks the microtune feature was completely worth it. And it is a dream to tune. The QAD Integrate looks interesting. I'd give it a try.


----------



## mday97 (Oct 1, 2016)

I was slow to move from the QADs to the limb driven rest due to hunting spot and stalk containment. That said just made the move. Really impressed with the Hamskea


----------



## gurpgork (Dec 13, 2020)

mday97 said:


> I was slow to move from the QADs to the limb driven rest due to hunting spot and stalk containment. That said just made the move. Really impressed with the Hamskea


Yup. Solid (heavy) beast. All the back and forth to the pro shop to try and get the QAD drop away to work ... I eventually said screw it and just bought the Hamskea. It has launched 2000+ arrows without a hitch. Love the microtune.


----------



## PAhunter16 (Dec 10, 2020)

Go


Clayfish31 said:


> Does anyone have experience with both of these rests?? If so, what is your preference? Pros/Cons??
> 
> Thanks


Good thread - I have integrate but thinking of getting hamskea. Just don't know if I can get over not preloading and having arrow up while sitting in tree stand..


----------



## gurpgork (Dec 13, 2020)

PAhunter16 said:


> Go
> 
> Good thread - I have integrate but thinking of getting hamskea. Just don't know if I can get over not preloading and having arrow up while sitting in tree stand..


I had the exact same issue too. I found it a little odd at first not cocking to contain. Not sure if your using it for hunting or not, but it does force you to be a little more careful to load/move around cause your arrow will bounce around because it isnt contained. I had to add a little rubberized material on the arrow shelf to help deaden noise made by the arrow knocking around on the arrow shelf.


----------



## coolbreeze97 (Mar 31, 2020)

I love my qad integrate. Haven’t had an issue so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIBowhunter (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Hamskea rests at this point.
I haven't used a QAD in years. Probably have 5 of them in an old drawer somewhere in the garage..
I went from QAD to Pro V and now the Hamskea trinity. No complaints here and the micro adjust is really great.


----------



## cappy0228 (Aug 6, 2012)

Clayfish31 said:


> Does anyone have experience with both of these rests?? If so, what is your preference? Pros/Cons??
> 
> Thanks


Such a tough subject. I’ve went down this rabbit hole and the king story short is. Both high dollar and work great and both have failed at some point. Buy what you like is the moral of the story.


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

Of those two, hamskea.


----------



## zachary.h.jennings (Feb 12, 2021)

Any thoughts on the QAD Hunter?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gurpgork (Dec 13, 2020)

zachary.h.jennings said:


> Any thoughts on the QAD Hunter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


The features look real basic. Pricing is good. It's a few bucks more, but I'll stick with my micro tune Hamskea.


----------



## zachary.h.jennings (Feb 12, 2021)

I've got one but haven't used it yet. My bow got stolen and I had a Code Red that I loved.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

gurpgork said:


> I had the exact same issue too. I found it a little odd at first not cocking to contain. Not sure if your using it for hunting or not, but it does force you to be a little more careful to load/move around cause your arrow will bounce around because it isnt contained. I had to add a little rubberized material on the arrow shelf to help deaden noise made by the arrow knocking around on the arrow shelf.


Lucky-Stop's mute stuff work's well to make that draw silent.
I dont like to use that rubber "arrow holder" what came with it.


----------



## gurpgork (Dec 13, 2020)

I agree. That rubber holder they provide is a little pointless. That felt material looks like it will be very quiet. Might try that. How is it in the rain/freeze?



Tipe said:


> Lucky-Stop's mute stuff work's well to make that draw silent.
> I dont like to use that rubber "arrow holder" what came with it.
> 
> View attachment 7361475


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

gurpgork said:


> I agree. That rubber holder they provide is a little pointless. That felt material looks like it will be very quiet. Might try that. How is it in the rain/freeze?


Haven't have any problems with it and it is quiet. Sticks and stays pretty nicely too.
It hasn't get much frozen 'cause I haven't hunt in those temperatures so that humidity has been frozen in that felt.
Usually it has been whole day frost or then small dribble from sky. Silent still in those situations what I've dealt with it.
Not expensive try and U can always use it in launcher if it doesn't please U.


----------



## gurpgork (Dec 13, 2020)

Tipe said:


> Haven't have any problems with it and it is quiet. Sticks and stays pretty nicely too.
> It hasn't get much frozen 'cause I haven't hunt in those temperatures so that humidity has been frozen in that felt.
> Usually it has been whole day frost or then small dribble from sky. Silent still in those situations what I've dealt with it.
> Not expensive try and U can always use it in launcher if it doesn't please U.


I placed my order. This should be better than the rubber I have now. Mine is still noisy when its real cold.


----------



## JRBunn (Feb 16, 2021)

gurpgork said:


> I placed my order. This should be better than the rubber I have now. Mine is still noisy when its real cold.


Hamskea is less forgiving if you’re not a steady handed person in my experience.


----------



## gurpgork (Dec 13, 2020)

JRBunn said:


> Hamskea is less forgiving if you’re not a steady handed person in my experience.


HAHA. I have the Hamskea. It replaced my QAD HDX. We're talking about Lucky Stop Mute Stuff. I would prefer the QAD if it worked well. No matter. The Hamskea micro tune is awesome. Looking to put that on my next bow. Maybe an APA Black Mamba 33 or 31


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Just made the switch from QAD to the Hamskea hunter micro tune. Should have done it sooner. QAD no matter what I tried was giving me fletching contact.


----------



## bucks county (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been a qad guy scince day one and think they are a solid rest. That being said i have installed alot of new ones that are way to stif and have alot of vane clearince issues. I switched to the hamske hybrid hunter and i have no regrets and in fact wish i would have a long time ago.


----------



## gurpgork (Dec 13, 2020)

BucksNBulls said:


> Just made the switch from QAD to the Hamskea hunter micro tune. Should have done it sooner. QAD no matter what I tried was giving me fletching contact.


I hear you. I struggled for a few years. I havent had an issue since switching.


----------



## gordonguy24 (Aug 26, 2018)

I have had QAD’s on my previous 6 bows. Halfway through last year I had my integrate fail on me while hunting with my VXR. Got it replaced during hunting season and the second one of the year failed on me so I switched to a limb driven and I am not going to look back. I had always had great experiences with QAD but the last two didn’t fair well for me. Doesn’t mean they aren’t any good. Probly was just my luck!


----------



## BowHunter123765 (Jan 11, 2021)

I think the handles rests are far better because they are built to last and the limb driven system allow you to have great contact with the rest with our worrying about clearance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

I had a QAD Hunter rest on my old bow. Always had contact lines on my vanes. Have a Hamskea Primer on my new bow. Aluminum and stainless steel Hamskea is built like a tank. This rest gives me total vane clearance and confidence that I’m getting consistent performance shot after shot.


----------



## Bearhuntr46 (Jun 15, 2021)

I shot qad for years. Once I started shooting heavier pound bows 80, 84(turbo), 86lbs I started breaking the head. Switched to hamskea, i shoot 60 arrows a day and no issues this far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter1234 (Mar 9, 2014)

I used QAD for the last 8 years or so with good experience besides some timing issues and then the realization that they’re just flimsy. I snapped a launcher off easy one time and knew then I wanted something that’s built like a tank and that i could fix easily in the field.
Been using Hamskea the last year. I don’t see myself turning back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccbutler3 (Oct 6, 2021)

Had both, Hamskea is way more user friendly, adjustable, durable. No more bounce back or fletching contact. Get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbillcody2011 (Nov 20, 2021)

Never had a QAD but I’m pretty hard on stuff with where I hunt and the Hamski hasn’t failed me yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kissell59 (Feb 15, 2021)

No issues with QAD. Have not used a Hamski though


----------

